
Show HN: Messing with Telnet - bwasti
https://jott.live/markdown/telnet_writeup
======
tsukurimashou
Reminds me of SSHTron
[http://sshtron.zachlatta.com/](http://sshtron.zachlatta.com/)

~~~
garaetjjte
See also:

    
    
        telnet telnetsnake.de 2325
    
        telnet milek7.pl

~~~
dpwm
Thanks for posting those – I've never seen either of them before.

~~~
garaetjjte
There's list here:

    
    
        lynx gopher://telnetgames.de

------
droidist2
Have you seen this (maps in over telnet)? Really awesome.

[https://github.com/rastapasta/mapscii](https://github.com/rastapasta/mapscii)

~~~
bwasti
wow this is great! it uses the scroll wheel and mouse location. I had no idea
the latter was possible - very inspiring

------
mmwelt
"Too many connections!"

Seems overloaded... show's what happens when you expose a simple server to
Show HN!

~~~
bwasti
Yea, it's certainly struggling. I don't know of any quick fixes, so I kicked
off the service on more ports for now.

------
deevious
It doesn't seem to work with PuTTY, maybe its telnet defaults aren't what the
code expects.

~~~
bwasti
What aspects are broken?

~~~
abbeyj
Upon connecting you get only a blank window. All input seems to be ignored. I
can verify via packet capture that the keystrokes are being sent from the
client to the server with one key per packet. The server doesn't seem to send
much of anything after the initial negotiation. If you wait a while (several
minutes) it eventually sends the

    
    
       arrows to move
       keys to change letter
       space to stamp
    

instructions. But even then the rest of the window is blank and input is still
ignored.

------
armagon
Since when does macOS not have telnet built in?

~~~
FabHK
High Sierra, apparently.

Here some ideas to get it back, the most straighforward for home brewers being
`brew install telnet` :

[http://osxdaily.com/2018/07/18/get-telnet-
macos/](http://osxdaily.com/2018/07/18/get-telnet-macos/)

~~~
armagon
Thank you.

------
L_226
unrelated but this reminded me of my favourite telnet server:
towel.blinkenlights.nl

~~~
BuildTheRobots
If you have ipv6 then it plays in colour and has some extra scenes :)

~~~
pard68
Any reason for the ip6 requirement? Can't imagine its technical.

~~~
ignaloidas
Just to make reasons to move to ipv6

------
qlk1123
Very cool! It can become an engine for playing board game online, which don't
have critical timing requirements. Is it also possible for tui-based MMO?

~~~
mftrhu
> tui-based MMO

As in, a MUD [1]? There are still a few around.

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MUD](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MUD)

~~~
fermuch
There are several MUDs you can play from telnet or your browser on Grapevine.

[https://grapevine.haus/](https://grapevine.haus/)

~~~
oestrich
Hey, I'm the developer behind Grapevine, thanks for the mention! If anyone is
interested in how the Grapevine web client works, it's all open source and
written in Elixir with the front end being React/Redux.

The main application:
[https://github.com/oestrich/grapevine](https://github.com/oestrich/grapevine)

And the telnet connection pool node: [https://github.com/oestrich/grapevine-
telnet](https://github.com/oestrich/grapevine-telnet)

------
ausecpro
i broke it. sorry man, was just trying to inject shit in to peoples title-bars
up by injecting terminal codes.

------
perttir
Works but it is very slow.

------
kkYrusobad
Too many connections!..... Disconnected :-(

